# Curious



## Zoes mama (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi all, a quick question. I am a first time owner of this breed. I came into it completely ignorant and in some ways still am so excuse me if I seem dense. After reading a post here i became curious as to what bloodline my girl is from I asked the breeder and was told that dad is Gotti. So naturally I began looking online and what I have found is that most if not all of the dogs from this line seem to be bullys. What I mean by that (if I used the wrong term) is that they are short very stocky dogs. Dad is stocky, 120 pounds and pretty tall the mom is smaller and my girl seems to have gotten her build from her. When we bought her the man said she is a "pure breed". How can that be is dad is Gotti and the mother bloodline is unknown. Is pure breed actually a term used to describe the bloodline. If the mothers line is unknown how does he know that. It doesn't matter if my girl turns out to be a dog of many different breeds or bloodlines, she is amazing and a part of our family, I am just curious as to what if anything this could mean. Thanks to all!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He doesn't know and he sounds like a back yard breeder he bred 2 dogs together with the intent to make a dollar and fed you a line of BS that is how those type of breeder's operate they don't breed for the betterment of breeds they breed to make money. If your dog doesn't have paper's from a reputable registry such as the ADBA, AKC, UKC you won't know what your dog's linage is. A breeder can say anything but without a pedigree you won't know what breed of dog you own or what bloodlines the dog stems from. You have the right attitude though your dog regardless of where it came from should be loved and be the best pet in the world that is all you need.


----------



## Zoes mama (Oct 11, 2010)

We do have papers from the ADBA. I was told that the ADBA is a crock of poo and anybody can register their pets as anything without showing any proof. I dont know about that its just what I was told. I just couldn't find anything gotti that showed APBT just bully's so it peeked my curiosity. I will put up some pics in a few days or so, whatever she may or may not be she is one beautiful dog.


----------

